# My JD



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

2003 L120


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Jim its about time we get to see a picture of your LT still looks nice and clean.
Jody


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks Jody  I took that the day they delivered it. Unfortunatley it is a little dirter and got some scratches on it already. Oh well, I bought it to work . I plan on taking more picks pushing snow with it this winter if I ever get my digital camera back from the repair shop


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

17 posts since 2003, what a blabber mouth!!!! edro:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wondering what it looks like today?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

tractor beam said:


> Just wondering what it looks like today?


Knowing Jim, probably the same..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I tryed like heck to keep my '92 white showroom fresh, washed n waxed it after every time i used it , armor alled the tires n seat - unfortunately i let my dad borrow it.....


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

Ken N Tx said:


> 17 posts since 2003, what a blabber mouth!!!! edro:


Hey, so I don't say much edro: .

I'll have to get some current pics, but yea it still looks showroom new .


----------

